# critique my 360



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

so just started riding in January and started hitting this lil re entry jump that due to the angle, led me to trying bs 3's...any critique is appreciated... lets see if this works..only have vid on facebook right now, if it doesnt work, ill upload from my comp later..

*VIDEO LINK POSTED A FEW POSTS DOWN....*


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Doesn't work....
*This video either has been removed from Facebook or is not visible due to privacy settings*


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

damn...thx though for letting me know...ill post it up from my comp when i get home...if its just a saved file on my comp, whats best way to get it on here?


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

id say upload to youtube and post the link to it here


----------



## jayjames (Feb 10, 2011)

Its better than my 3


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

YouTube - 360 at cataloochee


----------



## P0lac (Dec 25, 2010)

That's good for only riding like a month.


----------



## pmoa (Jan 16, 2010)

good work!


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks..but been lil more than a month...my first time was on new years eve, and ive ridden at least 1 day a week since...added it up the other day and think ive been out like 22 days or something.....but yea, thx, now its time to man up and try it off a kicker


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

Wear a helmet, that's one tip :laugh:


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

yea, know its dumb...but i left my helmet in my buddies truck last time we rode and he lives a state over, sooo, gotta wait till next week when we go to snowshoe to get it back


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Looks pretty solid really. Watch out for the bending quite so much at the waist when you pop off. On this slope, where you are landing cross slope, it works okay but I am concerned that if you do this on a park feature, you will over cork and land with too much edge angle.


thank you...this is the lil kinda info i was looking for...i need to take this trick to the booters, as ive got my straight air grabs down on kickers up to about 30 ft in size, thats the size i would like to try a 360 on, or maybe even a hair smaller since ill be at a decent mtn with multiple options as far as kickers are concerned


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

cool, yea ill do that, especially since like i said ill actually have options...at my reg mtn, its basically either re entries like one in video or a 30 footer, so not much in between to try 3s on...but at snowshoe, i will take full advantage of the layout


----------

